# Morton's Tender Quick



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I know they sell this at specialty butcher stores...but does anyone know where I can get Morton's Tender Quick in Southeastern Michigan...preferbly near livonia? Thanks. Made a recipe and used tenderizer instead of it...now I am worried that I need to get some in there. Thanks
!!!!


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Your butcher might be able to help you out. If they don't carry it he might give you a little of his to get you through!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Meijers


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

You may try Binell Bros. Cutlery 7621 Barrie, Dearborn, Mi 313-584-3219.
They may carry it. They do have pink curing salt (it's either Prague powder #1 or #2). Don't substitute pink curing salt for Morton's Tender Quick, they are different and used for different recipes. Call Binell Bros and ask if they have it.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have both cure #1 and #2 in my garage, if that's what you need. But if you have already made the recipe, it may be too late to add them.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

TheMAIT said:


> I know they sell this at specialty butcher stores...but does anyone know where I can get Morton's Tender Quick in Southeastern Michigan...preferbly near livonia?


Cpt. Chaos mentioned Meijer which usually has it in the aisle with salt or with the spices. Check in any larger supermarket, including Super K-mart, Kroger, and a super WalMart, and some smaller supermarkets might be stocking it for the hunting and sausage making season. I have memories of seeing it at Value Fresh Markets (an eastside chain of 2 supermarkets) and an Oak Ridge (an eastside chain of 4 markets).

Not sure if you are talking about butcher supply stores when you say "specialty butcher stores" but there is a Butcher and Packer on 14 or 15 Mile Rd just west of Dequindre and that puts it under 2 miles off of I-75. In Mt Clemens is Ferrari & Sons on Groesbeck. You can get it at these stores along with all kinds of spices and sausage making supplies.

Check with any meat market.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

My local wallmart does not have it but last week I found it at Meijer for 4.99 a bag in the spice sections. 

Mark


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

alex-v said:


> Not sure if you are talking about butcher supply stores when you say "specialty butcher stores" but there is a Butcher and Packer on 14 or 15 Mile Rd just west of Dequindre and that puts it under 2 miles off of I-75. In Mt Clemens is Ferrari & Sons on Groesbeck. You can get it at these stores along with all kinds of spices and sausage making supplies.
> 
> Check with any meat market.


*Butcher & Packer Supply Co*

*1780 E 14 Mile Rd, Madison Heights, MI 48071 *

(248) 583-1250


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

adjusted3 said:


> My local wallmart does not have it but last week I found it at Meijer for 4.99 a bag in the spice sections.


Keep in mind that not all WalMarts are created equal. There are regular WalMarts and then there are super WalMarts. The super stores carry more food items, much more.

Then again, it could be that none of the WalMart stores carry the Tender Quick.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Meijers


I saw Morton's Tender Quick yesterday at Meijers as stated by alex-v next to salt, kosher salt and pickling salt. It was at the Meijers in Madison Hts. but they all should carry it. $1.49 for a 2lb. bag.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I got my morton tender quick off of ebay,expensive but nobody in North ,Texas has it.Buckboard bacon on the plans for next week.Chuck


----------

